# My phils dream!



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a 38 year old geek that has a dream of living by the beach while spending the time with the familily and starting an online business from home and programming with my laptop from the pool, I don't like drinking, party or other women, I like going to secluded beachs, kite surfing, diving, running and going to the gym.

People complain about the attitude of Filipinos that they are lazy and not serious etc... I live currently in UAE and I work with a lot of indians, pakistanies and filipinos, no surprise for me, the fact that the people around you are lazy and not efficient has good and bad parts, as they say... "in the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king", it is a matter of patience and understanding that in less developed country things go at a different pace, I assume that.

I've been programming all my life for different banks around the world, including US, UK, Japan and Middle East... This last one is where I met my wife from the Phils, my wife is the same age as me, the family is well off when I visit them they usually are the ones inviting me not the apposite, then no issue with an ATM family as I read here, we have a 3 years old baby and planing to go for another one.

I managed to save some money during the years and I'm good at investing it, I can get 4-5 thousand USD per month with my investments, then I won't depend on my success on my online business it will be like a hobby and a chance to make some extra money.

I'm also planing to buy a lot in a subdivision to build a villa... my question is where... I love El nido and Coron, but that is too isolated and laid back to have kids there, Manila doesn't look appealing to me, it is too dangerous and the nice beaches are too far...

I'm thinking in Cebu, maybe a subdivision in Mactan or Liloan area... I need a decent school near, that is another issue... I see that local schools are cheap even the good ones 100-200 USD per month, but the ones with European curriculum are pretty expensive, 1000 USD per month, that is a bit too much, is it worth it? I'm not a big fun of expensive education being myself a self-learner and having studied in average public schools back in Europe, I will send my children to university in Europe for sure once they grow up.

I visited Davao a few times, but I'm not 100% convinced I think that Cebu has nicer spots around and it is safer.... I Can go to Bohol, Malapascua, Dumaguete (Or just live in Dumaguete), Bantayan etc...

I read a lot of bad things about the Philippines and I stayed the Phillipines around 4 months in total, I believe that in the next 10-20 years there will be far more opportunities in Asia than in the Western countries and online education will be very available.

I could go and retire in Europe, but given that I'll be taxed heavily (In the Phils I won't be taxed for my income coming from abroad) and life is much more expensive I don't think that it will be worth it given that I really like south east Asia to enjoy my time with the nature and water sports.

What do you think? Anything I'm missing or it could work out well? Anyone living in the area that can advise on the different areas to live, subdivisions, schools? I'm planning in going to Cebu in a couple of months.

Thanks!


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

check the law regarding a Foriegner buying Property here in the Philippines.
unless the law has changed as you are a US citizen you are not allowed to buy land in your own name
you can buy a Condo but not land to build on ! you will need to get your wife to buy the land and put all titles and deeds in her name.
check this out it might help Can a foreigner be an owner of a property in the Philippines?


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not concerned about that, I own condos in Manila on my name, I'm not worried about putting a lot on the name of my wife and daughter.

Thanks for telling me that I'm a US citizen, that means that my english has improved ;-) but I'm a Spanish citizen.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like you will continue to work on-line so I'd check out what area's near a city that can support your internet needs, most of the outlying provincial area's at best will have WiFi only and spotty at that, another thing to remember is that the advertised or paid for speed isn't what it seems. Sounds like you've got many things already figured out so I wish you good luck, late note the family that owns the San Pedro Laguna tobacco factory is Spanish they have a Facebook page here's a short cut below.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tabaqueria-de-Filipinas-Inc/79852398329


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Regarding schooling, if you expect you children to go to a European university, our son is currently studying engineering at Durham in the UK, they will need to either school in Europe or go to a very very good school in the Philippines.


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the link, I'll write them to see if they can offer some insights.

I thought about the internet connection, I guess that Mactan should have decent connectivity because of the tourism... Not sure about Liloan, I've been told that many expats live in the Liloan area, I checked a couple of subdivisions, Ananya and the one from Ayala Premier, the diffence in price is quite high not sure if it's worth it or not, I don't need more than 200 sqm lot, and Ayala is selling a minimum of 400.

Also, there could be a concern with the Typhoons? Or a solid house should be fine?

I've seen what happened with typhoons, but looks to me that most of the well built houses were unaffected if they were not to close to the shore.

Regarding schooling I only need a decent school, my wife went to a local private school and university and did well, I'm hoping that my children can validate the studies with the Spanish ones the Spanish embassy offers the option to validate foreign studies with some exams in the embassy year by year, then they might need some extra tuition to be able to do that.

I have some friends that traveled a lot with kids and they were fine with homeschooling and taking exams in the embassy after that they were able to go to a Spanish university.

I'm not a big fun of top notch studies, I believe that attitude and motivation to learn is the most important requirement for success, and also there are many ways of measuring success, happiness doesn't always come with a stressful job and lots of responsibilities, that's the mean reason I want to move from a good career path to a more laid back lifestyle.


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

Don't come in with a lot of assumptions about internet - you will be greatly dismayed. But if you spend enough - you can get a decent hook up. Got friends that run calling centers and on-line web building service - they spend some real bucks and have two providers - but they get the job done. 

Mactan would be my choice. Except for the bridges being a pain to get to the city, it is pretty good there. School - spend as much as you can afford. Do not even consider the public schools in Cebu unless you really, really hate your kids. Check the school you choose out carefully. Look at their text books, their labs and so forth. Not sure which are the best colleges with a high school and elementary attached. But those would be a good place to check out.


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

I hope that internet will improve by the time I settle there, getting into the city is not very important, it is good to have a city near to go from time to time, but as I won't go there on a daily basis it is not really important.

My wife said that Sacred Heart school is good or the Univerity of San Carlos will be fine... I'm not thinking on the public school, but not sure if it's worth it to spend 1000 USD/month on a school.

I need to check the ones on Mactan, it will be good if anyone had experiences to share...


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

I'll ask my wife about any recommendations. She's from the area - though not Cebu City - Mactan. And it has been a few years since she lived there. But I'm sure she has some idea of the better schools. She's into education as a career.

Oops - cancel the above - she says it has been too long. She's more familiar with Baguio City area in Luzon now, since that is where we have lived for the last 8 years.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Not considering Luzon in your plans dalamar?

The state capital is located in Luzon though there are some good schools and internet connections in the south, in my opinion, Luzon still offers the best option for you requirements.

You could always have a vacation home in the south as well but if the kids education are priority then Luzon is a good choice. Specifically areas in Manila or at least within a 3-4 hour radius.


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

I visited Luzon a couple of times up to Illocos Norte... it's ok, but the idea is to have a villa by the beach and be very near to very good locations.

If I live in Luzon and I have a holidays home in another area, I'd better live in Andorra that I'll be tax free as well with very good schools and hospitals and go for holidays to the Mediterranean coast, that is another option I've been considering.

I don't need to stick to one of the options I could also do a few years here and there, no need to burn the bridges.

For now I'll go to have a look in Cebu by April/May and see how it looks like.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

dalamar said:


> Thanks a lot for the link, I'll write them to see if they can offer some insights.
> 
> I thought about the internet connection, I guess that Mactan should have decent connectivity because of the tourism... Not sure about Liloan, I've been told that many expats live in the Liloan area, I checked a couple of subdivisions, Ananya and the one from Ayala Premier, the diffence in price is quite high not sure if it's worth it or not, I don't need more than 200 sqm lot, and Ayala is selling a minimum of 400.
> 
> ...




You are getting some good advice here. These posts are correct that you as a foreigner, cannot actually buy the land, (I know because I have tried). Philippine land can only be held in ownership by a Philippine National.

Mcalleyboy brought up some very good issues concerning available internet. I have some urgent business deals happening several times a week in my office in Manila and I pay for extra speed which I rarely get even with the payment and the Philippines does NOT warrant or guarantee anything. I have complained about my service shortcomings and nothing is ever done and with a signed contract, I am obligated to pay for my service. Be close to a major city if you want any consistency.

As far as the typhoons go...my company deals directly with these issues and I can shed some light on the subject. Do not mis-read my comments...typhoons are serious and can be deadly...However, with that being said, most of the damage is restricted to poorly constructed buildings and then most of this damage is from storm surge and NOT from the actual typhoon.

Have a good, strong, quality home build up above the storm surge levels in your area and you are already ahead of the game. Very few buildings are actually damaged just form the winds of a typhoon or hurricane. Storm surge is the killer!

Your desires and wants in life are almost describing two different areas...one out away from the big city. laid back and relaxed, the pristine beaches, quiet life...and the other is being somewhere that has a good strong internet signal and connections for operating your online business. I am in the exact same boat...I love the beach and am an avid scuba diver but my business transactions are currently keeping me close to Manila for the time being.

Short of an occasional and very temporary lack in internet services, most days I can do anything I need to do for my international business right from the comforts of my home office and I do business with several hundred countries around the world at any given time. I could not do this if I were down by the beach or out in the province.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

unggoy said:


> Do they have internet in Mactan? I live in Manila and barely have 1980's connectivity.... And my internet costs more than my rent....


The Globe Broadband Internet in Baguio is great to watch long streaming movies

And the Smart internet in Bauko does a decent job !

Maybe you need to change your provide


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

Exactly Cebu Citizen, my idea is to be in a pristine beach in a nice gated subdivision and to be able to go to nice places during the weekend, like Bohol, Malapascua (Yes, I'm a diver), Bantayan, Apo island...

I'm thinking in moving in 4-5 years, I hope that the internet connection will improve by that time (Project Loon? Or similar...). I'm thinking in buying the lot in the subdivision now, in the name of my wife, of course.

I can see that some of the subdivisions are part of a decent resort that means that they should have internet connection for the guests, I'll ask them and check when I get there in April/May.

I understand that I don't need to pay taxes in the Philippines for income coming from abroad, that means dividends and rental yields (for the rents of my properties in the Phils I'll have to pay taxes).

unggoy, I'm married to a local so I can get a one year visa on arrival, or I can go for the retirement visa (classic), I've seen that there are also some tax breaks for online startups, if my business goes well I can check that, if it goes very well I'll come back to Dubai/Abu dhabi where we live now and and have an investor visa, we like it here, but being employed is too painful (overtime, work culture...) and live is too expensive (rents, schools and health insurance) to be able to live only from my "passive" income.

My concerns are safety (crime and weather) and education, also some advice in the area will be very welcome.

As far I've seen, safety is not a major concern and education could be, a combination of a private school for 10 years with 2 years extra in the international school and some extra tuition online and at home could work out.

Thanks!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

And that bus bombing was committed by a Cop!...with an 81mm mortar round
http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/nation/metro-manila/02/26/13/cop-arrested-2011-makati-bus-bombing


MANILA, Philippines - A member of the Special Action Force (SAF) was arrested for his alleged involvement in the bus bombing in Makati City last Jan. 25, 2011, where four people were killed and 11 others were wounded.

Before his arrest, Police Officer 2 Arnold Mayo had been under restrictive custody at the SAF headquarters since Jan. 25, 2012 – exactly a year after the bus blast *– when he was injured in a bomb explosion when he and other policemen brought an 81-millimeter mortar round to a junk shop in Lower Bicutan, Taguig City.

Mayo will be detained at the Criminal Investigation and Detection Group-National Capital Region (CIDG-NCR) pending the return of the warrant to the Makati City regional trial court, which issued his arrest for murder yesterday.

Mayo is the only respondent identified in the complaint filed by the SITG Newman Goldliner before the Department of Justice (DOJ). Police said the explosion that ripped the bus was also triggered by an 81-mm mortar round.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

unggoy said:


> I've tried SmartBro, Globe, postpaid, prepaid, nothing works very well. A 700 MB film that normally takes seconds to download will take weeks or months. Streaming video? Forget about it. US$150 a month for internet is not worth it! Globe USB prepaid sim seems to be the best deal for the money. If you don't go online, then you don't have to pay for it.
> 
> Does Baguio have good internet service?


Internet and locations aren't going to be the same what works in Baguio won't work in other area's especially lower Luzon that company isn't so hot in my area and when's the last time you called their customer service....Ughhhh not to mention any of their main office branches, it's all been a huge downer for me, they still owe me 1300 peso's but gave me a run around that mimic's the syndicate and they're honesty...more like (estapha or lie's), turned in all my equipment and they came by my house months later to collect their equipment, dang if I didn't have to run in town and make copies of my material receipt. Real happy it works for you but after 6 months trying to get them to fix and refix and repair the connection WiFi units are a drag and they don't stream video, enough already.

I'll stick with a Philippine owned company and ditch the Chinese owned and operated Global disaster, no thanks. :nono:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Immigrant Visa is easy*



unggoy said:


> About the taxes. You may not have to pay taxes on income coming from abroad, but you still need to pay foreign taxes on that income.
> 
> Safety IS a major concern here. Crime, and violent crime is very high. Home invasions. Muggings. Kidnap-for-ransom. And terrorism. The Philippines is the terrorist center of East Asia. This is where the 9-11 attacks were planned. Most governments warn their citizens about going to the Philippines. And it is not "just
> in the south", as many people say. Look up Dos Palmas. Over 40 foreigners kidnapped kidnapped from a resort and decapitated from Palawan! Nowhere near Mindanao.
> ...


Obtain the Non-quota 13a Immigrant Visa before entry into the Philippines, it takes less than 2 months and is very easy and won't cost more than $200 US dollars. I don't recommend doing the Visa here it's gonna be a costly endeavor full of trips and roller coaster rides.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

unggoy said:


> Expect that you will encounter a kidnapping or mugging periodically during your stay.


You live in Tondo?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'll stick with a Philippine owned company and ditch the Chinese owned and operated Global disaster, no thanks. :nono:


Since when Globe was operated by Chinese ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> Since when Globe was operated by Chinese ?


You have a point there I took another look...well it's been a couple years and now or? I was wrong  I see Philippine faces and Singaporean citizen's, some sort of joint ownership. 

It's a company I no longer will deal with it was a real roller coaster ride that lasted 6 months and when the ride was over they still dogged me out months later for equipment I turned into the office, trouble is they owe me money but instead of letting me deal with a Globe office next to me they wanted me to travel back and forth to another office about an hour away, gosh enough already, I even asked if they could send my stuff to the office next to me, the customer care lady at the office got real testy, so in order to get a refund I had to fill out paper work, copy of two forms of ID and then they were going to text me or call me and figure out a date when I need to pick up my check, well they never did and so I called their customer and guess what? I need to go back to that office and talk with them.... .

I was their valued customer for 3 1/2 years, paid my bills on time and tried to give the benefit of the doubt on what was going on with the signal in our Municipality and they kept stringing me along, they should have offered some sort of deal or stopped all charges in our area. till they figured out the issue but not only did I and all other customers have to keep calling to get our bill adjusted but if they came out for repairs you'd better answer your phone or they cancel the repair, dang I'm not big on cell phones or being held hostage for days waiting for a repairmen with no definite date of repair, 3-7 days for a repairmen to show up and if you miss that cell phone call add another 3-7 days, been there done that.

Another issue is when you loose your signal on the WiFi unit they try to tell you to get your computer reformatted or get a new computer...I did... didn't work lol... dang it, they also will make you perform all these steps and try to get you hooked back up to the internet, they never work! But its some sort of Globe customer care requirement torture session, so every time the unit malfunctions it had to be replaced with a brand new one, went through 10 units in 45 days, response from Global disaster was they have a problem in my area but for about 4 months they strung me along saying it was only me and another guy...."Still not laughing" I talked with several customers, nobody had internet. :confused2:

If your connected in some way to Globe sorry about the bad review's  but if the company was honest upfront and not so vague with their answers I'd still be with them and so would many others, I'm a customer that was involved with a serious Globe issue, so they should have kept us informed on when this issue will get fixed. 

Sad thing is there's this huge tower about 100 meters from us and it's like ghost tower and very few pods left on it, surprised if they're even in business anymore and they had the most customers in our area, every one switched to PLDT.

Bottom line is not the name of the provider but what's your the Internet service like in the Municipality and then next the Barangay that the expat will call his home, so if I were to recommend a service it would be useless, this something each expat will have to do some research on when he's here.


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

unggoy, my idea is to live in a gated subdivisionm they are 8000-12000 pesos per sqmt for the lot, and another 6-8M for the house.

Something like this: http://lapu-lapu.locanto.ph/ID_262428195/WEST-BEND-house-and-lot-near-beach-mactan-cebu-phil.html

I don't know the difference between immigrating and moving in a rolling visa... I will check.

Crime and terrorism looks scary... I may need to reconsider it, it might not be worth it to be stressed because of that, could be a better option to retire in Spain by the beach and have a holidays home in the Philippines.


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

unggoy said:


> But internet is a big issue. Just like foreigners being victims of crime. Something everyone needs to consider. I hear a lot of people wanting to move to the Philippines to sit on some remote beach and make loads of cash online. Many people are shocked when they find out that their beach does not have 200MBPS fiber optic connectivity.


I don't need a great connection, just to be able to connect fairly often, and I don't need to stream video or similar, also I'm not planing in having a big online business, just a hobby to make some extra cash.

The remote beachs can be left for the weekends, I can live in a subdivision by the beach and near the city, anyway I need to be close to schools.

But if security is a major concern... It might look for something else, people say that Thailand is safer and has better internet and it is also cheaper, I might have a look at that.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

unggoy said:


> BTW- Looking at some Philippine Embassy in the USA websites, it looks way more expensive and difficult to apply for a visa than in-country. Four photos, medical examination report, lab work, chest x-ray negatives, certificate of no police record, proof of financial ability-none of which you need in Manila.
> 
> Forms are downloaded from the Philippine Consulate that controls your state, off their website or if your having troubles call them email them they do answer stateside.
> 
> ...


*You don't need to make a personal appearance at any of the US Philippine Consulates*, I'm from ND and I did all my Immigration paper work through the mail system and through the Chicago Philippine Consulate, I called them a couple times on items they needed. You'll need a full physical so if you have a health care provider in the states a Physical will be covered if not I guess that's something you could do here but if you can manage everything in the states I feel it's a better deal.

Forms are downloaded from the internet and from the Philippine consulate that controls your state.

I've run into expats that do it from here and they have to go through an NBI clearance and the first year is considered probationary so another NBI clearance after the first year, that doesn't happen if you get completed stateside. If done stateside the cost would have been $10 for a police records print out for Immigration purposes. So traveling to Manila to get the NBI clearance more than once how much does that cost you? 

I'm wondering if you got some bad information or ? you can get all your Philippine Visa requirements done through the mail system because when you show up here you have less than 10 days to report to Manila PBI and that's when they check your Immigrant package and get your Immigrant card completed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

unggoy said:


> That is what I would recommend if one is married to a Filipino and looking to come permanently, or at least for a period of years.
> 
> I applied in country and it was cheap and easy. About $250. That includes the Immigrant Card for $50. Which you still have to get when you arrive, even if you apply from abroad.
> 
> ...


Stateside Philippine Consulates were a little rude and they'll only take phone calls from an area code that they are in charge of, yea your right there but with a little patience just like here they do get your packaged completed, they're not scammers but the similarities are the same as far as customer service and lack luster work ethics (tips) but hey isn't that the Philippines? How could it possibly be better to get it done here, when you have the time to get it done stateside or what ever country your in, you have all your documents certified and your package completed before you arrive in country if not... guess what you'll have to use the mail system and get some help from the states to get things certified and possibly ran through your Philippine Consulate.

Reason I know all this is I showed here without all my documents or actually I was missing one document and I lived so far out from Manila I decided to return to the states and get my act together, get all my ducks in row and get it completed stateside, it's no fun messing with requirements here, the mails system is dreadful and expensive. 

I'm no vigillante but I do like the Charles Bronson and Clint Eastwood movies, it's no joke when I've talked with several expats that didn't have their documents either and were bumbed that they had to leave because some countries require you to show up in person to get your records print outs, I think the UK is one of them, these guys weren't laughing after they took some bad advice from other's. But I think that portion has changed so if you show up without a police records print out then you'll have to wait till you have 6 months in country and go through an NBI check so things are improving in that area.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

unggoy said:


> You don't really need much here though. Unless a lot has changed. I remember a letter to the Commissioner, that you don't write. You buy and put your name on it. The 2 page application. NSO MC. And....the money. That was it. Pretty simple and straight-forward. The biggest question I was asked like 15 times during the interview was "do you own a business?" Which I thought was funny. I think they wanted to make sure I was not using my wife for a visa. She is a simple provincial girl, but loyal. Not an artista. Also, immigrants can own 100% of their business. None of that 60-40 stuff that applies to foreigners.
> 
> As for the bribes and whatnot? I never had a problem with the government here. Always nice and honest to me. They are usually proud when they see someone from another country and race and surprised he's not a foreigner. The embassy wanted all kinds of bribes and whatnot. I should have applied for a passport in Manila. Way easier. What a nightmare that "vacation" was. At least we got to eat a lot of pizza and Ben & Jerry's!



You sound like an interesting person and it sounds you like you have your challenges so I'm in awe at your dedication and resilience for someone who wants to stay and enjoy life in the Philippines, good luck to you (family) and those that are in the same situation. :second:


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

unggoy : "Make the most of life and enjoy each day".

For some, with meager resources like myself, this is, by and large, all we could do.

In spite of the hardships of daily life in the Philippines (wherein I am not alone), I still prefer to live here.

Why? I am more at peace; because my life is that much simpler. 
My family doesn't have grandiose taste / needs (because we can't afford it).
Complexity brings it's own burdens.

The fact that I have electricity (albeit erratic), clean water that I fetch from a well (therein getting great healthy exercise), I have my trusted (so far anyhow) and hard working partner, the mother of my young hyper-active child, food on the table (just the right healthy portion), a few good friends that I have trained to not be moochers (they know my wallet's contents are similar to theirs)... hey, I'm saying, my needs are pretty basic. That's the essence of my success here.

In the course of living in the P.R., one needs to learn : danger / calamity / tragedy / irritants - avoidance; 
or in other words, we need to learn survival techniques.
Instead of just whining and complaining, we need to learn how we could be happi-er here (or anywhere else for that matter).
Oopps, I better stop preaching.. Sorry.


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

Agree, I'm trying to gather as much information as possible before my visit in May, I've been in the Philippines 4 times, visited Illocos, Manila, Cebu (A little only), Davao/Mindanao (A lot), Coron etc... Around 4-5 months in total, Coron and probably El nido are great but there are too isolated, good for holidays only, I'm not 100% convinced with Davao and Manila is not appealing.

My priority is location if I can get decent studies for my daughter, I know that the Spanish embassy offers exams (and material) in the embassy that validate with Spanish studies for the extra classes required, I can try a local private school and the extra curriculum at home, and see if that works, I can always try for a couple of years and if that doesn't work move back to Spain, initially my daughter will study in London for 3-4 years (while I work for last few years) and will have a good English level, we also speak English at home and my wife is very well educated, in terms of computing and maths I'm the one that can help.

I'll check around in Liloan and Mactan about the Internet and safety, I'd like to live in a good gated subdivision with all the amenities, even if I need to work one or two extra years in London to pay for that, then money is not an issue but I don't want to waste it.

I know that growing your kids in the Philippines is risky for a number of reason, but London, Paris or Madrid they also have plenty of problems and bad influences, I live in UAE right now, so far so good for my wife and daughter, they have other expat and Filipino friends and they don't mix much with other people, that works well, but for retirement it is too expensive, I won't be able to live on 4K USD as the schools and rents are too expensive, looks like in the Philippines a family of for with a paid house can live well with 2-3K USD, the other option is to do the same in Spain by the beach that won't be much more expensive than that given that public schools are ok, or a mix of both, a few years each.

@unggoy, my wife is my age in fact she is 6 months older than me, her family is great they have several business and they can help us with legal paper-work, contacts, know-who, basically I'll be able to start a business here without getting ripped-off (or at least being a bit more secure) as they already have business including a firm of lawyers and a constructions company, my wife is well educated and she is happy to move to the Phillipines, she hates London and she is happy with UAE (where we live) or Spain, then we are thinking in saving some more money here in UAE or in London where I get most of the good job offers and move to the Philllipines for a few years and see if it is that paradise or not, if not we can always pay a bit more tax and live in Spain by the beach with free schools and health-care (They are decent but not great and security/crime is okish).

I've seen many people that they marry poor good looking young girls as you mention and they have lots of problems after, that's not my case we are like-minded we can discuss economy, we can do computer programming together etc... It is just a normal marriage, between two persons in the same social range, with similar education and age.

In terms of internet connection, not very concern, I'm a programmer I don't need more than a massive internet connection, I need to be connected, read forums/blogs/emails and a bit more but my work is 80% off-line.

Crime is everywhere, you cannot avoid it, probably the safest place is where we live now in UAE and it is not 100% safe, in Spain people don't want to live in villas anymore because of the thieves, London is even worse you get a stabbing or killing near your place every week or so... Obviously I don't want to live scared of going out, I've been several times in the Phillipines and I didn't have the feeeling of being insecure like in Brazil or most of the south american countries, I think that most of the bad things happens if you drink and chase girls if you live and mix with a community of expats and good locals should be fine, when my kids reach some age it could be a good idea to move back to Europe to prepare them for colleage and after that if we want come back to the Phils and let them do their live, by that time the center of business will be Singapur or Hong Kong most probably...

I've talked to other people with Internet business and they are living happily in places like Thailand (also with come visa issues/hassle), my objective is to have a good relaxed live without much problems, I don't need luxury but I can afford one of the nice subdivions with the pool by the beach, wake up at any time, do some sport, and do some programming on the computer, go to some nive places (Bohol, Dumaguete, Bantayan, Malapacua) for the weekend send the kids to a decent school, I don't need more than that, not sure if I'm asking for too much or it's achievable.

I'll have a look in May when I travel around, let me know if you want to meet for a coffee when I get to Cebu.


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

I've just seen here that decent schools could cost 200-280K Pesos for two kids that is not cheap but doable.



I will check when I get there, thanks a lot for the information you are providing, it is very helpful.


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been for the last couple of weeks in Cebu and surroundings, I didn't like Mactan too much, I'm in for Liloan, I signed the lot purchase agreement today.

Internet is not too bad, so far good in the cheap hotels and I'm very impressed that the long distance buses have free wifi that works pretty well.

I'm in for the Cebu living adventure! Now the challenge is to find a good developer to build the house!


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Dalamar, you probably know the following but just in case you didn't the following seems to apply if you are the spouse of a Filipina and want to work in the Philippines:
START QUOTE-
NOTE: In support of the UN Spouse Employment Policy, the Philippine government has also exempted the spouses of members of international organizations from securing an AEP. Spouses however, are required to file an application for a Certificate of Exemption from the DOLE's Bureau of Local Employment (BLE). 
-END QUOTE

I did not find where the BLE instructs how a person should file for their exemption.
The following is a BLE website. Perhaps you will have to call them and ask how to file for an Exemption Certificate for AEP.
Contact us


----------

